# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Islamic Shayari!

## Shades

_Amal se zindagi banti hai... jannat bhi , jahannum bhi
Yeh khaaki apni fitrat ki na noori hai na naari hai...


Zindagi amad baraye bandagi
Zindagi bebandagi sharmindagi.


Zindagi zeez k kaate mai tule ya na tule...
apna hi chehra apne hathon se dhule ya na dhule...
ham to is raat ki mehfil ko gaanimat samjhen...
kaun jaane kal subah aankh kule ya na khule..._

----------


## ssyed.amjad

Ajal Na choda na kisra na dara
Isise sikander safate behara(pe hara)
Har ek leke na kya kya hasrat
Pada rehgaya sab yunhi thaat sara
Jagah Ji lagane ki duniya nahi hai
Yeh ibrat ki jah hai tamasha nahi hai
Mile khaak mai ahle shaan kaise kaise
Hue name-war pe nishaan kaise kaise
Zamin khagayi asmaan kaise kaise
Jagah ji lagane ki duniya nahi hai
Yeh ibrat ki jah hai tamasha nahi hai
Tujhe pehle bachpan nai barson khilaya
Jawani ne phir tujhko majnu banaya
Budhape ne phir aake kya kya sataya
Ajal tera kardegi bilkul safaya
Jagah ji lagane ki duniya nahi hai
Yeh ibrat ki jah hai tamasha nahi hai
Yehi tujh ko dhun hai rahun sabse aala
Wo sinat nirali wo fashion nirala
Jiya karta hai kya yunhi marne wala
Tujhe husn-e zahir nai hai dhoke mai daala
Jagah ji lagane ki duniya nahi hai
Yeh ibrat ki jah hai tamasha nahi hai
Tu khaer aur hawas ko chod miya
Batdes pardes phire mara mara
Kahzaq ajal ka loote hai din raaat bajake nakkara
Kya bad,kya bhaisa kya bail shajar, kya goni pallu sar bhara
Kya gehun chawal rot mutter
Kya aag dhuaan aur angaara
Sab thaat pada rehjayega
Jab laut chalega banjara

----------

